# How to paint hair



## Puppycleosmom (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi, does anyone know of a good video on how to paint hair? I sure could use good advice on how to make animal or human hair look natural. I prefer the style of the old masters , but anything will be good.

Thanks


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I've seen some but don't remember the name of the video's. Try doing a Google or Bing search. I would put it in the search box "video oil painting human hair".


----------



## Puppycleosmom (Aug 1, 2015)

Perfect! That works. Thanks!


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Puppycleosmom said:


> Hi, does anyone know of a good video on how to paint hair? I sure could use good advice on how to make animal or human hair look natural. I prefer the style of the old masters , but anything will be good.
> 
> Thanks


 Depends what you mean by "old masters" lol...but if you want some easy to do tutorials try and look up on youtube you'll find dozens of videos.I would recommend Thomas Baker,SErgey Gusev and Jason Morgan if you look for that "classical" type of vibe.


----------



## bwriter (Jul 30, 2015)

Check out THomas Baker.






He's an amazing artist and very easy to listen to.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

It looks so easy when he does it xD


----------



## Linzibx (Aug 26, 2015)

Google/ YouTube. A constant source of information to me xxxx


----------

